# Ice Prayer



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Dear God:
Have mercy on us poor, frigid souls who desperately yearn to venture onto the frozen waters of Ohio. We plead for a Polar Vortex to sanctify our hardwater desires. We humbly ask for such in your name... amen
K


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

I’ll add an AMEN.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

I would post that prayer from Blazing Saddles, but it's not family-friendly.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Too bad as that is a great movie.


----------



## spoonchucker (Sep 30, 2008)

Not looking like it's gonna happen this year. Probably should have sold what gear I still have


----------



## lureluzer (Jul 11, 2013)

We'll be fishing by Wednesday, possibly before that.


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

Maybe you will be, but there is no way I would chance it by Wen. Ice just formed on my pond last night and Wen is above freezing. Will be really risky if you do. Good luck!


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

spoonchucker said:


> Not looking like it's gonna happen this year. Probably should have sold what gear I still have


Fish2win, this is your chance!!!!!


----------



## lureluzer (Jul 11, 2013)

Hoping to find 3" by wed. But I'll fish 2 if I can find it tomorrow. I'm bringing a plank this time though.


----------



## LoneWolfNoPack (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm optimistic for Indian lake by Wednesday, but probably a pipe dream.


----------



## Pikedaddy (Jul 20, 2005)

I drove by the bay at C5 yesterday and it was wide open . I still haven’t even got my sled down from the attic . I think this year is a wash .


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Guys, i know everyone is antsy to get out, but please use common sense and dont push your luck. Ill be hitting the rivers until theres cofirmed reports of solid ice.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> Guys, i know everyone is antsy to get out, but please use common sense and dont push your luck. Ill be hitting the rivers until theres cofirmed reports of solid ice.


If I get any kind of a chance, I will be creating a report of solid ice. I like to think that I have uncommon sense, aka experience. But I appreciate and heartily endorse all appeals for safety. Picks, floatation device, rope, spud and someone who knows when to expect to hear from you with specific instructions to call for help if you are not in contact with them by a set time are essential for early ice adventures. I also keep my phone in a ziplock bag so I can use it when I take the icy plunge.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

swone said:


> Fish2win, this is your chance!!!!!


I’ll buy his gear!! Whatcha got home slice.


----------

